# imperial chicks



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

well i didnt make em and games workshop has no intention of making em but i found these picks of these female guardsman that someone converted i dont have picks yet i will soon cya
:shok:so it isnt working but just go to dakka dakka forums to find em and dont call me a traitour for going on there


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

sounds neat


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

i thought there was a catachan chick officer already?


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

only female guardsmen i've seen/heard of were Rocket Girl and Warrior Woman from the old version of Col. Schaeffer's Last Chancers... and that female Commisar


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

There is a female tanith guardsman, a female Commissar, Rocket Girl, Warrior Woman, a female Catachan holding a grenade launcher, and I believe there is a female cadian from 2nd edition too.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

If they actually made them how well do you think they would sell? I'm thinking pretty well. SoB are all right, but hard to use. Throw a Female/Integrated Guard company and I think all us geekhammer nerds would throw some cash into it. I'd probably do so at least.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like some. sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

equel opportunities LOL!!! they should make feminists!

-Olek.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

iv seen them before on here. if you look through the painting and modelling archives you should find a thread with them in iirc.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, a group of fans got together and hired a guy to custom sculpt some torsos and legs, and a few heads iirc. caused a bit of a stir when they posted here and asked if we would contribute money to the cause...legal issues and such.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

i am working on one now actually, I was inspired by this thread.

I'm using sergeant arms, boots, empty helmet, ammo belt accessories from cadian sprues, and legs (minus the boots) and Female torso from old dark eldar sprues from the DE/marine box set. 

I shaved away the spiky bits off of the legs, and shaved off most (except the breasts) off the torso, then I added greenstuff to the legs to transition from the eldar legs to the manboots. I shaved down the groin to make it less manly (not that eldar are that manly to begin with) I also greenstuffed some cargo pockets on the legs and scratched some seems down the groin and the inside of the legs.

I also carved off the huge eldar hair off of a head and drilled out the inside of the empty cadian helmet, and I stuck the eldar head into the halmet (to hide the ears) then I glued a shaved topknot from a different eldar head under the helmet in the back. I greenstuffed the upsidedown "T" shaped belt onto the midriff and then sculpted in some cloth folds under that, in edition I sculpted a turtle neck colar for the neck (as the DE neck was a joke)

I'm gonna paint it as soon as possible, I'll post some pics of the finished conversion and then the painted model.

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds really cool. I always thought a bit pervy buying female models so have steared clear.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I used loads of escher models and got about a platoons worth of female guards plus some veterans and 2 squads of female stormtroopers using banshee torsos then got bored and finished the rest of the army with cadians


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

there it is, gonna paint soon

her hips are a bit small, but they will be accented by equipment making them look more feminine.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=84026#post84026


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

nice work i made one as well using a normal cadian torso,legs and arms but useds a sister of battle tank commander head its not the best but its better then nothing i ll try and post smoe pics sometime.


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

ok heres the ones the pro sculptor made


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

*imperial chicks 3*











and heres more
and these are the ones he made himself


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Those are really pretty damn good, not outlandishly sized either.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Forgot the Mace Spray and Handbags =(. Only joking - looking good.


----------

